# دمعة انثى وحنان رجل



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2008)

دمعة انثى وحنان رجل

المرأة رقيقة المشاعر ومرهفة الاحساس

جامعة الحب والحنان تمر بلحظات ضعف واحتياج للغير

كائن خلقه الله حنون تتقلبه العواطف وتؤثر في كيـانه تعـاريج الزمان

يبحث عن الملاذ والمأوى فلا يجد اكثر حناناً وعطفاً اكثر من صـدر رجل

يشعر بالتزود من قوته لمواصلة الحياة دون عقد او تعقيد او هماً وغما واحزان


ان دمعة تنثرها وجنتا تلك المرأة لاتتصورها زيف او تمثيل ..

بل هي نقية اصدق من وضوح الشمس واشد حـرارة من اشعاعاتها 

ان لم تجد مقراً لها على حنايا رجـل عطـوف وفي يستقبل دموعها 

ويواسيها ويتلقى شكواها ويخفف عنها بكاها ..


من تكون .. ؟

هي حواء خلقت من ضلع آدم 

قد تكون اخاً او اباً او زوجاً حبيباً لتلك المتوسدة على صدرك تبكي

وقد لا تشكي او قد تشكي هماً او حزناً او الماً الم بها وداهم نومها 
واوقظ سهرها ..

لاتعبث بمشاعرها او تستخف بكلماتها او بتشارق عيناها لانها في 

تلك اللحظات في امس الحاجة لكلماتك ولملمات يداك ..


اسمى معاني الحب والحنان ان تكون في تلك اللحظات عند تطلعاتها

لتجسد اسمى معاني الرجوله والسند لها ككـائن رقيق يحتـاج اليك

في لحظات الحزن او لحظات الشعور بالضعف ..


انت من يحدد اولاً من تكون بالنسبة لها فلا تخذلها حين تلجــأ اليك

كن على قدر ثقتها فيك لانها ان لم تجدك في تلك اللحظة على قـدر

ثقتها لن تعود اليك ثانية وستبحث عن غيـرك ..

عندها ستفقد اختـاً او بنتاً او زوجــةً حبيبةً احتاجت اليك فخذلتها ..


استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها 
فلتتقي الله فيها وتخاف الله فيها فكيف تقسي على من خلقت من ضلعك وجسدك​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

*جميل اوووي يا وليم*
*بجد موضوع رائه*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*



> المرأة رقيقة المشاعر ومرهفة الاحساس
> 
> جامعة الحب والحنان تمر بلحظات ضعف واحتياج للغير
> 
> ...



رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

ايه الجمال ده كله

والكلام الجميل ده

شكرااااااااااااااا يا وليم

ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

الروعة من روعتك
ميرو انجل
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

الروعة من روعتك 
كاندى
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

بجد يا وليم خلتنى ادور على موضوعاتك
علشان اقراها
ربنا يباركك موضوعات هايله
مكتوبه بدقه و احساس ليس ببعيد عنك
جمال موضوعاتك جعلنى اخشى ان اضع موضوع
لا يساوى جنب موضوعاتك الهايله المتميزه
بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

موضوع فعلا جميل
ياريت كل الرجاله تقراه  وياريت اكتر يعملوا بيه
شكرا علي الكلمات الجميله
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر
وردك الذى ان دل فيدل
على احساس مرهف وذوق راقى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

شكرا سبارو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
تعرف بقى يا وليم يابخته الراجل اللى المرأة تبكى امامه ....لأنها وقتها بتكون اختارت الانسان دة عشان تكشفله كل ضعفها وخوفها يعنى اعتبرته الملجأ من كل هموم الدنيا
ياريت كل راجل يقدر الموقف دة
ميرسى جدا على الموضووع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

شكرا نونو
على مرورك العطر
وافادتك الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها 
فلتتقي الله فيها وتخاف الله فيها فكيف تقسي على من خلقت من ضلعك وجسدك

كلام جمييل يا وليم ....... ميرررسى ومنتظرين المزيد ...ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## K A T Y (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

_*روووووووووووووووووووووووعة*_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك كلمات جميلة جدا*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

شكرا دونا نبيل
على مرورك العطر
ونورتى صفحتى يا غالية
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

شكرا كاتى
على مرورك العطر
ونورتى صفحتى يا غالية
مودتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

سلام الرب يسوع 
 حلو الموضوع اوي 
اهو عرفته قيمته المراءه


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

المرأة والرجل عنصران اذا اتحدا 
بالحب نتج عنهم جيل صالح
فالمرأة قيمة والرجل ايضا قيمة اخرى
وشكرا فونتالولو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

*حلو جدا ياوليم ليس مجرد كلمات ولكنه اشبه بلحن عزب
فيه تصف المراه برقتها بحنانها بضعفها باحتياجها للرجل
ولكن اريد ان استفسر عن شىء .......................
(ان دمعة تنثرها وجنتا تلك المرأة لاتتصورها زيف او تمثيل .)
هل الوجنة التى معناها باللغة العامية الخدود هى التى ستنثر 
تلك الدمعة . وهل دمعة واحدة ستنثرها الجنتين 
ام انى اخطات السؤال
شكرا يا وليم*​


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*



مينا 188 قال:


> *حلو جدا ياوليم ليس مجرد كلمات ولكنه اشبه بلحن عزب
> فيه تصف المراه برقتها بحنانها بضعفها باحتياجها للرجل
> ولكن اريد ان استفسر عن شىء .......................
> (ان دمعة تنثرها وجنتا تلك المرأة لاتتصورها زيف او تمثيل .)
> ...


أخى الحبيب مينا
واضح من ردك تعمقك الشديد فى الموضوع
وهذا فى حد ذاتة شىء رائع
وحقا ما ذكرتة بأن الوجنة بمعنى الخد 
ووجنتيها اى خديها وبالمنطق ليس من المعقول نزول دمعة واحدة 
على الخدين وليس من المنطق ان تذرف الانثى دمعة واحدة
ولكن الدمعة هنا فى السياق الادبى يختلف عن اى سياق اخر
لانها تعبر عن مدى الحنان والحب المطلوبين لدرجة الا يتركها
تذرف حتى دمعة واحدة وهذا  لاعطاء قوة للنص ليس الا
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وايجابيتك فى الرد
كما ان سؤالك جيد ولكنة لا ينطبق مع الحوار الادبى او الشعرى
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

*الله يا وليم فعلا انت بتمتعنا بموضيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

شكرا جوجو
على مروك العطر وذوقك
ودمت بود​


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

شكرا وليم      انا ام بيشوى  انا بحب زوجى جورج اوى ومقدرش امسك دموعى لم يزعلنى  ياريت ربنا يبعد عننا الشيطان وقول لة حاجة علشان ربنايهدية


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

اهلا بيكى ام بيشوى
نورتى صفحتى المتواضعة
وربنا يخليكوا لبعض والزوجة الصالحة 
تحفظ فى ننى العين وربنا يبعد عنكم الشيطان
المهم انتى استحملى واكيد هو حا يعرف قيمة حبك لية
وابسط تعاليمنا المسيحية هى احتضان الزوج لزوجتة
على ان يشملها برعايتة وحنيتة ويحميها فهو المسؤل
عنكى بعد ابويكى والا خالف الشريعة المسيحية
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

اشكرك على رضك يا استاذ وليم ولكنى لم اقصد ان زوجى وحش او سيئ فهو شخص طيب واللة يهدى كلمة اقصد بها ان اللة يهدنا كلنا االى ملكوتة والى طرقة واللة يهدى الجميع واللة يبارك تعبك فى الرد


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دمعة انثى وحنان رجل*

اهلا بيكى ام بيشوى
نورتى صفحتى المتواضعة 
وربنا يهدينا كلنا صدقينى دى اجمل دعوة
ويجعلكم اسرة سعيدة فى كنف رب المجد يسوع المسيح
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى انتى واسرتك بود​


----------

